# jucheck.exe NOT in Java folder



## dsabol (Dec 6, 2006)

at startup I get a prompt to start jucheck.exe. I searched the forums here and found a post that said if it's in the Java folder it's ok. I find 2 instances of it in non-Java folders on my nearly brand new PC. These are the locations:

c:\windows\system32
c:\windows\sysWOW64

I also see 2 others in:

c:\program files\java\jre6\bin
c:\program files (x86)\java\jre6\bin

they all have the date 3/9/10

should I run anything to check my HD?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install *version 2.0.2* of the *HijackThis Installer.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*

If you're having doubts about the files in c:\windows\system32 and c:\windows\sysWOW64, you can submit them to:

*Jotti's Malware Scan*

*VirusTotal*

or *VirSCAN.org*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

dsabol said:


> at startup I get a prompt to start jucheck.exe. I searched the forums here and found a post that said if it's in the Java folder it's ok. I find 2 instances of it in non-Java folders on my nearly brand new PC. These are the locations:
> 
> c:\windows\system32
> c:\windows\sysWOW64
> ...


Depending on how you install and configure *Sun Java Runtime Environment*, it puts a *jusched.exe* entry in the startup list and a *Java Quick Starter* entry in the services list.

Go to Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab), uncheck *jusched.exe*(.exe may be missing from the name), then click Apply - OK - Exit Without Restart.

Next, go to Start - Run - SERVICES.MSC - OK, double-click on *Java Quick Starter*, change "startup type" to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

Restart your computer.

(I've personally never seen the named listed as *jucheck.exe*)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Submit a HijackThis log here, as requested.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

